# vboxdrv module and the quirk



## YZMSQ (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, folks:
I've been utilizing Virtualbox from our ports to do some virtualization work for quite a long time, and feel it's so handy and easy to use. However, I might bump into one strange thing occasionally, not always, which signifies that, if I put the vboxdrv entry into /boot/loader.conf, like this:


```
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

then my box will halt at the boot time and refuse to proceed! If I remove this entry, wow, nothing odd, everything is OK. More precisely, however, to my surprise, the vboxdrv module works like a charm once loaded after boot via kldload() utility. So, has anyone here suffered from the similar quirk? If so, how do you handle it? 

P.S.: I use 9.0 RC2 currently, and here is a screenshot of the cease at boot stage, taken by my very-old-and-small mobile phone, not so clear but still useful to this topic :


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, guys, it seems to work flawlessly after my downgrading the emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod to 4.0.12 from 4.0.12_1, still no idea of what accounts for the quirk described previously, though.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 29, 2011)

If you can replicate the behavior be upgrading again, my suggestion would be to post a PR


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 10, 2012)

After reinstalling it from source, say, ports, rather than binary packages, the problem disappears. Now it works quite well.


----------

